# Problema en la Fuente de TV  lcd K-150S1



## lisandroaray (Sep 5, 2019)

Buenas noches amigo del foro ! ! !
Llego un tv lcd marca Siragon muerto, ya había sido revisado por un técnico, me puse a revisar primero la fuente y tiene los 5 V standby, pero tengo una duda, no se si activan los 12 V cuando la conecto a la red, quise arranca fuente pero no tiene power on en la placa de la fuente, baje el diagrama y me di cuenta que donde va un transistor Mosfet le colocaron un regulador, no se si eso está interfiriendo para que aparezcan los 12 V ya que en una de las patas entran los 12 V al Mosfet, tengo esa duda espero por su valiosa colaboración. ..
Gracias ..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 5, 2019)

Si el esquema tiene un MOSFET, es porque debe llevar un MOSFET.
Ese MOSFET debe ser el transistor de conmutación del transformador Chopper, del cual en el secundario se deben obtener los 12 V.
¿Y el esquema?


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 5, 2019)

Buenas noches amigo D@rkbytes!!!
Me imagine eso pero tenia esa duda mañana subo el diagrama y la monocleatura de transitor o regulador que tiene la placa montado, yo lo busque el datasheet ye dice que es un regulador, pero el esquema me dice que lleva un monfet 40n03f algo asi, será por eso que no tengo led de stamby..
Gracias 
Agradezco su colaboración y sugerencias..


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 6, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si el esquema tiene un MOSFET, es porque debe llevar un MOSFET.
> Ese MOSFET debe ser el transistor de conmutación del transformador Chopper, del cual en el secundario se deben obtener los 12 V.
> ¿Y el esquema?


Buenas noches amigo D@rkbytes!!!!!
Aquí le envió la nomenclatura de transistor BA33BCO que le colocaron en la placa y busque su datasheet y me indica que es un regulador, pero el diagrama me dice que tiene que ser un monfet NTD40N03R, aquí le envió adjunto gracias..
Agradezco su orientación..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 6, 2019)

OK. Sí es un MOSFET y debes reemplazarlo por uno igual o similar.
Ese MOSFET funciona como interruptor para los 5 V que deben llegan a CON4 en los terminales 6, 7, 10 y 11


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 6, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> OK. Sí es un MOSFET y debes reemplazarlo por uno igual o similar.


Amigo D@rkbytes, se encuentra en la salida del transformador T2 EFD20/P, cerca de transistor que le indico están unos capacitadores electrolitico el C36 de 470ufx16v, C64 470ufx16v, una resistencia R64 1M, esta en la partes de abajo buscando hacia en cuadro..
gracias amigo por responde...


D@rkbytes dijo:


> OK. Sí es un MOSFET y debes reemplazarlo por uno igual o similar.
> Ese MOSFET funciona como interruptor para los 5 V que deben llegan a CON4 en los terminales 6, 7, 10 y 11


OK amigo D@rkbytes le hago una consulta ese no tiene nada que ver con lo 12V que no aparecen y como haría para darle arranque manual si no tiene el pin power on..
Agradecido por su orientación. .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 6, 2019)

Los 12 V se generan en el secundario superior del transformador T1
Los 5 V se generan en el secundario del transformador T2
El pin de encendido de la fuente está en el terminal 9 de CON4 (PS-ON = Power Supply On)
Antes que nada será conveniente que coloques el MOSFET Q6


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 6, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Los 12 V se generan en el secundario superior del transformador T1
> Los 5 V se generan en el secundario del transformador T2
> El pin de encendido de la fuente está en el terminal 9 de CON4 (PS-ON = Power Supply On)
> Antes que nada será conveniente que coloques el MOSFET Q6


OK amigo D@rkbytes le colocaré el MOSFET para ver su resultado, lo otro es lo 12V eso si activa mediante de la tarjeta main o lo activa la fuente? ?
Gracias. 
Agradezco su colaboración amigo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 6, 2019)

Los 12 V deben ser constantes y PS-ON activa la fuente de 5 V por medio del optoacoplador U1
O sea que los 12 V sirven para alimentar otras sub fuentes en la tarjeta principal, por ejemplo, las sub fuentes de 3.3 V y 1.8 V.
La activación de la fuente de poder es obviamente realizada por la tarjeta principal.


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 7, 2019)

ok amigo D@rkbyts me imagino que tengo que chequear bien la tarjeta de la fuente ya que no activa eso 12v, claro hay que cambiar el regulador que tiene por su mosfet original, pero si te digo algo amigo teniendo ese regulador colocado me indica 5 voltio en lo siguiente pines 6,7,10 y 11 si lo coloco con la tarjeta main también tengo 5vsb, me falta que active lo 12v y 24v.... eso si no prende el led de stambay...
nuevamente agradezco su infomacion...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 7, 2019)

Si la fuente no entrega los 12 V, no funcionarán las sub fuentes de la tarjeta principal.
Y sin los voltajes de esas sub fuentes el procesador no funcionará y por lógica no encenderá el LED de Standby.


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 9, 2019)

Amigo D@rkbytes mi pregunta es si al conectar la fuente a la red eléctrica me tiene que dar lo 5v y 12V eso si la fuente sola..
Agradecido por su orientación


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2019)

Ya expliqué eso anteriormente en el post #9.


----------



## lisandroaray (Sep 10, 2019)

Buenos días amigo D@rkbytes no es conseguido el mosfet en la tienda donde vivo, estoy agradecido por responder mi pregunta... te estaré comentando al conseguirlo. 
Gracias.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 1, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ya expliqué eso anteriormente en el post #9.


Buenas tardes amigo, ya le coloque el MOSFET irf640 y el resultado fue que los 5v que deben aparecer el los pines 6,7,10 y 11 no lo da, pero en el pin 8 tengo 5VSB y en el pin 9 tengo 3.2V, lo conecte a la tarjeta main y le hice un puente del pin 8 al pin 6 para alimentar lo 5v y el resultado que encendió el led stamby, pero no me aparecen eso 12V, le cambié el IC3 L6599A que tenía sospecha del.. es revisado la tarjeta componente por componente y no logro dar con la falla, lo que si no activa VC PFC..
Agradezco su colaboración..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 1, 2019)

Primero verifica el funcionamiento de IC1 (OB2262)
Si ese CI funciona debe proporcionar el voltaje de VCC para IC2 (L6562A) En el pin 8 debe haber alrededor de 12 V.
Si existe voltaje de alimentación para IC2 y aún no funciona el PFC, revisa las resistencias de 1 MΩ (R1, R22 y R23)
También será conveniente que revises R29, R30, R34 y R46


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 1, 2019)

A tener en cuenta (todo con lampara en serie).
1) Los 5Vsb del pin 8, si o si tienen que estar presentes, sin ellos, ya nada mas se puede hacer.
2) Con la MAIN desconectada, haz un puente momentaneo entre el pin 8 (5Vsb) y pin 9 (PS-ON). Tendria que encender la fuente.
3) Verificar el voltaje en punto medio de R5, D21, colector de Q10 y C26, ahi está el voltaje para el PFC, que serian unos 16 voltios, segun el zener ZD2.
4) Al encender la fuente principal (12 y 24 voltios), a traves de la R64 activas los 5V (mediante Q6), de los pines 6,7,10 y 11.
5) Mide el voltaje en el punto D18, D22 y RT1, deberias tener de 380 o mas voltios (voltaje del PFC), si no los tienes, revisa la alimentacion del integrado L6562.

PD: Cualquier falta o exceso de voltaje en cualquier salida, hará (LM358 por medio) que la fuente principal se apague


----------



## perea (Oct 1, 2019)

Observando tú diagrama y por la falla que se presenta, necesitas revisar inicialmente todo lo relacionado a la fuente  VC_PFC. Ya que 5VSB existe entonces V bus también ya que de ahí surge esta fuente (5VSB)  y del mismo transformador T2 en la bobina 6-7 surge la fuente VC_PFC y a través de R77-R114 y D17 llega al emisor de Q3 el cual dejara pasar este voltaje hacia Q10 cuando el fototransistor U1B conduzca debido al encendido de U1A cuando PS-ON llegue a Q9.
Q10 dejara pasar VC_PFC hacia la terminal 12 de IC3, para que trabajen Q4 y Q5 induciéndose las fuentes de  12 y 24 volts. Deseo que esto te sirva, saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 2, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos D@rkbytes, Djt3 y Perea le cuento que estuve haciendo su recomendaciones en el IC2 solo tengo voltaje en el pin 1 y 3 de 1.3V en el pin 8 0V, el otro IC1 tengo voltaje en el pin 2 1.2V, pin 3 2V y el pin 5 13.92V en el C16 hay 14V me parece que el problema está IC2, coloque una resistencia de 47ohm entre el pin 8 y 9 pero no encendió... Tengo otra fuente pero tiene salida de 24V si le coloco un regulador de 12V, en una de su salida para cuando active la tarjeta main será posible espero su colaboración.
Agradezco por sus orientación


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 2, 2019)

lisandroaray dijo:


> estuve haciendo su recomendaciones


¿Eso quiere decir mediste los componentes que se te indicaron?


lisandroaray dijo:


> Coloqué una resistencia de 47 Ohms entre el pin 8 y 9 pero no encendió.


¿Entre el pin 8 y 9 de qué cosa? IC2 solo tiene 8 pines.



lisandroaray dijo:


> Tengo otra fuente pero tiene salida de 24 V.
> ¿Si le coloco un regulador de 12 V. en una de sus salidas para cuando active la tarjeta main, será posible?


Necesitas estas tensiones a estos amperajes:

Así que si pensaste en usar un regulador 7812 no será posible porque se requieren 2 Amperes.
Aparte, es más conveniente repararla.

Es muy sencillo diagnosticar y reparar este tipo de fuentes de poder, pero creo que no estás siguiendo los pasos correctos para su reparación.

Edit: Adjunto un diagrama más claro.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 2, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos del foros, el pin 8 son lo 5*V*sb y 9 ps-on*,* le coloqué una resistencia para darle orden de encendido era a lo q*ue* me refería D@rkbytes y hice la mediciones donde me indicador, entre la resistencia R1, R23, R2 hay una entrada de 168 V y al pasar por las tres hay una caída de voltaje hasta llegar 1.3 *V* que va al pin 3 del IC2, y si yo le inyecto 12V con una fuente al pin 8 al IC2 para ver que resultado da amigo estoy haciendo todo su paso.
Agradecido por su orientación ..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 2, 2019)

lisandroaray dijo:


> He revisado la tarjeta componente por componente y no logro dar con la falla, lo que si no activa VC_PFC


¿Qué voltaje existe en el emisor de Q3?
Al puentear el pin 8 con el pin 9 de CON4 deberían aparecer cerca de 15.4 V en el emisor de Q10 (VC_PFC)
Si no aparece ese voltaje, revisa los componentes relacionados a Q3 y Q10


----------



## perea (Oct 2, 2019)

Coloca la punta negativa de tu voltmetro (punta negra) en la terminal negativa de C30 y la punta positiva de tu voltmetro  (punta roja) en la terminal positiva de C30, puentea las terminales 8 y 9 de CON4 y observa la medición, si tienes voltaje, cambia la punta positiva del voltmetro a la terminal positiva de C26 (mantén la punta negativa en el mismo lugar), si existe voltaje cambia la punta positiva  del voltmetro al emisor de Q10 (manteniendo la punta negativa del voltmetro en el mismo lugar), en este último punto dices ya haber medido un voltaje de 0 volts ya que es el voltaje que llega a la terminal 8 de IC2, si obtuvieras voltaje en la terminal positiva de C26, revisa lo relacionado con Q10 (ZD2, D21, R5 el mismo Q10) si todo esto estuviera bien, desconecta la terminal 8 de IC2 y vuelve a hacer la medición si mejoraran las mediciones IC2 puede estar en corto. ¿Qué voltaje mides en V bus?. Saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 7, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos del foros! 
Les comento que ya hice sus recomendaciones,  por lo que en el positivo C30 hay 14.5V es constante puenteando o no se mantiene el mismo  voltaje, en el C26 al puentear aparecen 3.2V y baja rápidamente a 0V, igual al emisor de Q10 y en el emisor de Q3 hay un voltaje 14.5V, desconecte el pin 8 del IC2 y me da el mismo resultado. En el V bus hay un voltaje  de 172V.
Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 7, 2019)

Eso quiere decir que del Q3 no está saliendo voltaje de la fuente auxiliar (14,5V) hacie el PFC.
Mide U1 (PC817).
Tambien levanta (deja sin conexion) el emisor de Q10, asi no afecta ninguna otra parte del circuito del PFC, a la parte de conmutacion del voltaje auxiliar. Ésto tendria que dejar pasar voltaje por el emisor del Q10, de unos maximos 16 voltios (segun zener), en éste caso 14,5V, cuando aplicas tension al PS_ON

Los 175 voltios del V_BUS es casi imposible que exista, a menos que sean 120VCA de entrada. Procura de medir bien ese voltaje, porque si es 220VCA, entonces tendria que haber 310VCC, y con el PFC activo sube a mas de 380VCC.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 8, 2019)

Buenos días amigos del foros! !!!
Le comento que hice su indicaciones tengo una corriente de entrada de 128VCA, por eso que en V bus hay 196V, levante el emisor de Q10 y hay 14.5V, también hice medición en Q3 en la base que va conectado al pin que va a U1 (PC817) hay 14.5V, el pin 8 del IC2 esta levantado también.. revice bien detalladamente alrededor del Q10, esta una resistencia 5.1K, D21, ZD2 están ok.
Gracias. .
Agradecido por su orientación


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2019)

Entonces la activacion de la parte del PFC esta funcionando correctamente, por lo que leo.

La salida del Q10 alimenta el PFC (IC2), pero tambien al IC3, que es la fuente principal. Hay una resistencia de 10 ohms (R9), junto a un zener de 14 voltios (ZD8), mide esa parte, y si es necesario, saca(o levanta un pin) para medir mejor.. 
Antes que nada, vuelve a conectar el IC2 (PFC), mide continuidad entre masa (negativo, gnd, ground, etc) y la salida del Q10 (tension VC_PFC), no deberia medir nada (solo la carga de los capacitores), si mide bajo o en corto, levanta la resistencia R9 que alimenta al IC3 de la fuente principal, y vuelve a medir. Si está todo OK, entonces deja levantada la resistencia R9 que alimenta al IC3 de la fuente principal para que quede sin alimentacion, asi puede arrancar el PFC (ojo el alto voltaje de continua que se eleva por el PFC).
Si todo va bien, entoces el problema es la fuente principal, y muy probable el IC3, y mide los mosfet tambien


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 9, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos del foros! ! ! 
Ya hice lo que usted me recomendaron y le comento que el DZ8 levantado tiene 04.45V, levante también la resistencia y tiene 1.5V en el IC3 pin 12 hay 0.00V y nunca se activo el PFC).. El IC3 ya habia sido reemplado y estaba en una placa funcionando, el que el tenía estaba dañado porque se lo coloque a la fuente que estaba funcionando y ahora no funciona...
Gracias. .
Agradecido nuevamente..


----------



## perea (Oct 9, 2019)

Esta fuente tiene tres conversores que van activándose secuencialmente:
Primero trabaja el conversor fly-back formado por T2, Q11 e  IC1, del cual surge la fuente 5VSB (bobina 8-9 de T2) y la fuente que va a alimentar a los osciladores (terminales 6-7 de T2) observa que a través de D6 y R36 se alimenta el IC1 en su terminal  5, la alimentación a los osciladores de los otros dos conversores normalmente se conmutan como sucede en este caso, la fuente que surgió desde las terminales 6-7 de T2 que después llaman VC_PFC se conmuta por medio del encendido de U1A y la activación de U1B. Al parecer  hasta este punto todo funciona puesto que cuando desconectas el emisor de Q10 (desconectas cargas) la fuente sigue en 14.5 volts, lo que debes hacer ahora es: desconectar terminal 8 de IC2 y R9, comprobar que la fuente sigue en 14.5 volts en emisor de Q10, conectar la terminal 8 de IC2 si todo está bien el voltaje (14.5 V) no debe bajarse y el voltaje Vbus debe subir a entre 380 y 400 V, esto indicaría que el segundo  conversor (BOOST) formado por IC2, Q1 y L3B (PQ38) está funcionando. El voltaje de 400 V que proporciona BOOST será el que alimente a Q4 y Q5 del ultimo conversor (FORWARD) del cual forma parte el IC3 el cual debes de alimentar conectando R9 y observando que no se baje el voltaje de 14.5 V. Esta es la secuencia en la que deben trabajar los conversores. Si encuentras problemas en alguna de las etapas revisa los mosfet’s involucrados. Ojala esto te sirva, saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 10, 2019)

Buenas noches amigos del foros!!!!
Le cuento que realice la siguiente prueba desconecté la R9 y el pin 8 IC2 y tengo 14.5V y luego lo desconecté la red eléctrica y aún mantenía el voltaje y baja poco a poco, el Q4 recibe 177V por el D, 175V por el G y S, el Q5 recibe 175V por D, 0.00V por el G y S, Q1 recibe 180V por D, 0.00V por el G y S, en el IC1 pin 5 tengo 14.5V, cuando conecto el pin 8 del IC2 cae el voltaje, ya no se que hacer amigos..
Gracias.
Agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 10, 2019)

Puedes llegar hacer una prueba rapida con lampara en serie.
Desconecta el pin 8 del IC2 (PFC), y conecta la R9, asi se alimenta la fuente sencundaria.
En éste caso, el PFC no está comunicado con el L6599, asi que tendria que arrancar, al menos unos segundos. Si arranca, entonces cambia el IC2, el MOSFET Q1, y mide todos los componentes del PFC.
Puede que los voltajes de salida no sean correcto, que oscile de forma inadecuada, u otra cosa similar, pero.mientras haya voltaje en la salida principal, entonces significa que solo el PFC anda mal, y el resto bien


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2019)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Les cuento que realicé la siguiente prueba: desconecté la R9 y el pin 8 de IC2 y tengo 14.5V


Las pruebas se hacen aislando componente por componente, no dos o varios al mismo tiempo, porque no tan fácil sabrás cuál está en corto, pero alguno de los dos que aislaste lo está, pues no quitaste capacitores.
Yo creo que IC2 es el circuito defectuoso.

Encontrar componentes en corto circuito es muy fácil usando una fuente de poder y flux.
Con esta técnica se evita estar aislando sectores o componentes.


----------



## perea (Oct 11, 2019)

Por las pruebas que has hecho, se comprueba que el conversor BOOST no esta funcionando puesto que V bus no sube de valor, deberias revisar que Q1, Q4 y Q5 no tengan daño, si están bien y al conectar la terminal 8 de IC2 el voltaje VC_PFC se baja, esto indica que IC2 esta dañado R9 debe estar desconectada de esta manera esta probando solo IC2. Animo, estas son las fallas que nos hacen aprender, saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Oct 15, 2019)

Buenas noches amigos del foros! ! ! ! 
Le comento que realice su recomendación y retire Q1, Q4 y Q5, y le hice la siguiente prueba con el multímetro con la punta negra se la coloque en D, la punta roja al S teniendo un valor 0.465 en la escala de diodo, al rozar con la punta roja al G y luego colocar la punta roja al S, tengo un valor 0.001 pero hay un mosfet que le hago esa prueba y no gatilla siempre me da el valor de 0.465 ese es Q4 será que esta dañado porque no gatilla, no le había escrito porque no tenía intenent. .
Gracias. 
Agradezco nuevamente su colaboración


----------

